# M1400, wacom pen and Xorg 1.5 with HAL [SOLVED]

## Jamesbch

Hello here,

I upgraded my (old) Motion M1400 (Tablet PC) with Xorg 1.5 etc... and needed to configure it with new .fdi files. I tried the migration guide but it failed to have my wacom pen working. At the moment I still have my old xorg.conf file to have it working so I would like to have it recognized automatically. What should I do ? Tried http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wacom_Tablet didn't work for me.

Thank you in advance.

----------

## Jamesbch

Bump, please help me. I use this as my xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>         Identifier     "Layout0"
> 
>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

How should I generate a correct fdi please ?

I'm using x11-drivers/linuxwacom-0.8.2, x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6, gentoo-sources 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (upgraded to .30-r6 with some acpi problems)

EDIT: Here is my lshal for my wacom pen :

 *Quote:*   

> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_WACf004'
> 
>   info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.tablet', 'input.tablet.tabletPC'} (string list)
> 
>   info.linux.driver = 'serial'  (string)
> ...

 

Does it help ?

----------

## Jamesbch

It's working with the latest xorg-server-1.6.xx and wacom drivers ! There is a .fdi installed in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/10-linuxwacom.fdi

I hope it'll help someone.

----------

